

Ask HN: Javascript try/catch, where should I be using it? - devinrhode2

What are some good examples of where to use try/catches in javascript?
======
jaseemabid
1\. Validate some JSON from a server. Throw "Bad network" or "bad json" 2\.
Validate user input and all things related..

